
Microsoft takes on Netlify, Vercel with static web app publishing - aloukissas
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/learn/modules/publish-app-service-static-web-app-api/
======
qppo
Is there a better link to the product and its features instead of a tutorial?

~~~
aloukissas
This is the one I found, sorry :/ But it looks like pretty close feature
parity with Netlify and Vercel.

~~~
type0
You shouldn't editorialize the title like you did.

If sctb or dang see this thread and could change it -

Static Web Apps from Azure [https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/app-
service/stati...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/services/app-
service/static/) would certainly be a better description.

~~~
aloukissas
Why shouldn't one do that? I found this to be the best description and I used
it. Isn't this the way forums work?

~~~
type0
It could very well be the best description, title mentions names of 2
companies. Why not other? You see it becomes to pedantic to fast when everyone
puts their own title after their liking.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

"Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait;
don't editorialize. "

~~~
aloukissas
Gotcha! Wasn't really aware of this.

------
brutal_chaos_
Could this be "geocities" anew?

------
throwawaysea
Seems like more big company crowding into niches innovated on by smaller
players because they can't come up with innovation of their own. We need new
antitrust laws to prevent the degree of capital and labor accumulation that
hinder innovation and sustained healthy competition.

~~~
CraftThatBlock
Seems like most companies have one of these, including Google (Firebase
Hosting + Functions). It seems like a common platform, however I always have
trouble imagining what is the use case, especially in scalability
(Function/Lambda is fine for small projects, but feels like it's not widely
scalable and still has a lot or limitations)

~~~
aloukissas
The best way to think about lambda at scale is as "glue layer" that is a way
to call your backend (e.g. on GCP/AWS). But as you're getting started, you can
just do all the functionality on serverless, w/o dealing with deploys, etc.

~~~
CraftThatBlock
What would be the benefits vs hitting your API directly? (Having a "normal"
API server)

~~~
curryst
It has some value add features, like authentication that you don't have to
handle. It's also an autoscaling API layer if all it needs to do is query
several of your backend services. It's probably less useful if you have a
monolithic app so all the requests are just passed through, unless you use a
lot of the value adds.

I'm not a Lambda expert though, there might be things I missed.

